# Bushido>>wow



## suxull (18. Dezember 2006)

hab ebend TRL geguckt da meintest er das er ab und zu WoW zoggst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf welchem server? Welche Klasse? Rasse? LVL? 

hatt wer ein plan wo????


----------



## buechse (18. Dezember 2006)

Hoffentlich Horde...


----------



## Melrakal (18. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub kaum dass wenn es so ist, er das in der Öffentlichkeit breit treten würde...


----------



## suxull (18. Dezember 2006)

Melrakal

dann müssen wir ihn hallt finden ^^


----------



## buechse (18. Dezember 2006)

Und wenn es so wäre, würde er auf dem Server breitgetreten... (im übertragenen Sinne =P )
Im Ernst: das wird niemand jemals erfahren. Je nachdem wie viele es gesehen haben, dürfte es auf allen möglichen Servern jetzt zu spontanen "ICH BIN SIDO" yells kommen, die in einem geflame enden ^^

/edit weist mich darauf hin, dass ich nicht Sido schreiben soll wenn es um Bushido geht... alles der gleiche ..... ^^


----------



## MarySilver (18. Dezember 2006)

der typ is sowas von unwichtig. ich wette, das der nicht mal weiss, was wow bedeutet und einfach nur hofft, dass dann ein paar spieler ihn hoeren.


----------



## White Jen (18. Dezember 2006)

ach,mir ist das eigentlich ziemlich egal.Ich mag den nicht und mir geht der ehrlich gesagt am A vorbei


----------



## Domsen (18. Dezember 2006)

Musst wahrscheinlich einge verschwiegenheitserklärung unterschreiben wenn du mit dem in der Gilde bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder seine Homies + die neuen Popstars kommen zu dir nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich wusst nur von dem Hoecker (Schillerstraße - Hoecker sie sind raus)
dass der WoW spielt....

Wahrscheinlich spielen noch mehr Promis..Ich für meinen Teil hab noch keinen gesehen od. gehört aber wär witzig im Ts die Stimme von Bushido zu hören, der kann uns dann gleich was vorrappen... *G*


----------



## daLord (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub in der PCG stand mal in dem Artikel über Frauen die WoW zocken, dass Yvonne Caterfeld auch zockt.

Noch so eine Kandidatin für: ist mir eigentlcih total egal^^

@Domsen
Ich bezweifel, dass sich Bushido ner Gilde anschließt. Ich stell ersetns seine sozialen kompetenzen in Frage und außerdem will er mit so "dummen Zockern" bestimmt nicht viel am Hut haben. Der "kämpft lieber für die Strasse" :Þ


----------



## Noemi (18. Dezember 2006)

das is mir eig ziemlich egal ob der spielt oder net, aber ich hab ers n schockbekommen weil ich dachte bushido>wow also bushido is besser als wow!! und als überzeugter anti-hopser mag ichdas natürlich gar net ^^


----------



## Melrakal (18. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> ach,mir ist das eigentlich ziemlich egal.Ich mag den nicht und mir geht der ehrlich gesagt am A vorbei


/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Dezember 2006)

Isn Nachtelf, klasse und level leider entfallen!


----------



## AhLuuum (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich bezweifel, dass er(falls er wirklich spielen sollte) etwas darueber verrät wo und was er spielt. Diesen Fehler begang bereits Yvonne Catterfeld und wurde zugespammt. 

Mir ist es eigentlich relativ wayne wo und was er zockt. Ich hasse diesen Typen(eigentlich die ganze Szene).


----------



## Valkum (18. Dezember 2006)

Auf welchem server spielt Hoecker? Will mit dem reden xD
Aber bushodo geht mir wie Bush auch am A vorbei wenn einer von SlipKnoT spielen würde würde ich sofort den server wechseln.  SlipKnoT ftw^^


----------



## Deadlift (18. Dezember 2006)

ich weiß das die catterfeld zockt, wo wir grad am rumglühen sind. =)


----------



## buechse (18. Dezember 2006)

Gibts von Hoeckers WoW-Geständnis ein Video, das man sich mal anschauen könnte? Ich meine er hätte es in einer Schillerstrassen-Folge verraten oder darüber gefachsimpelt??


----------



## IronBrutzler (18. Dezember 2006)

leute ganz im ernst wenn interresiert es den ob ein promi Wow zockt? macht es irgendwas aus ? nein wohl kaum und wenn man so ein Fanboy ist sollte man sich ein anderes hobby suchen ^^


----------



## buechse (18. Dezember 2006)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> leute ganz im ernst wenn interresiert es den ob ein promi Wow zockt? macht es irgendwas aus ? nein wohl kaum und wenn man so ein Fanboy ist sollte man sich ein anderes hobby suchen ^^


Um brennende Mülltonnen stehen? ^^


----------



## Blue8 (18. Dezember 2006)

Viele so genannte "Stars" speieln WoW .. Na und sind auch nur Menschen ...


----------



## SleepyFreddy (18. Dezember 2006)

naja, seit mal ehrlich solang man einen buff bekommt der kollege nich zu sehr aggro zieht oder irgendwie shit baut oder anders gesagt völlig ok zockt oder der absolute vollprofi is, is es doch völlig egal wer da in azeroth mit einem mitläuft hauptsache es macht spaß
und wenns ihm spaß macht why not, von mir aus kann meine ganze gilde aus promis oder sonst was bestehen 
solang sie fleißig mit mir zocken bin ich zufrieden ^^
aber naja werden durch ihre termine eben nicht so oft zeit zum zocken haben schätz ich mal 
also glaub ich eher das sie nie so richtig meine zockkumpel sein könnten ^^


----------



## Valkum (18. Dezember 2006)

Frisch von http://www.bernhard-hoecker.de/

 Ballerspiele: Stimmt es daß Du Counter-Strike und dergleichen spielst?

Ja, CS am häufigsten. Ich bin sogar in einem Clan. Und dann noch das ein oder andere so zum reinschauen. Aber mein Nick und mein Hauptserver behalte ich für mich um ein wenig anonym zu bleiben.


----------



## Floyder (18. Dezember 2006)

In einer Screenfun stand mal ein Artikel darüber.

Da stand drin dass er einen Untoten Schurken auf Proudmoore hat, lvl60

MFG.
Floyder


----------



## Riketz (19. Dezember 2006)

Jup wollte es auch grad schreiben^^
Bushido auf Proudmoore grrr wenn ich den seh mit Pvp an kick ich ihn aus WoW^^


----------



## Wolfger (19. Dezember 2006)

Bushido ist bestimmt dieser Topper McNap der in SW immer rumrennt und nach nem Silber fragt....

Ich find' das is'n Spinner.


----------



## hardok (19. Dezember 2006)

oh man ich ahne es schon: "tausche epis gegen konzertkarten" ;D


----------



## Willmasta (19. Dezember 2006)

Spielt nicht auch Sarah Conner auf Proudmoore?
Oder ne war das Yvonne Catterfeld? KA
Auf jeden eine der beiden spielt auch WoW hab sogar ein zettel zuhause wo drauf steht wo und wie sie heisst.



Valkum schrieb:


> Aber bushodo geht mir wie Bush auch am A vorbei wenn einer von SlipKnoT spielen würde würde ich sofort den server wechseln.  SlipKnoT ftw^^



Ne einen von Slipknot kenn ich net aber der Frontsänger von Korn spielt und hatt auch ne eigene Gilde "Korn Children" oder so was ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Seogoa (19. Dezember 2006)

Also ich weis nur von einem Prominenten der WoW Spielt und das ist Jeanette Biedermann.
Aber im großen und ganzen ist mir das egal. Für mich sind meine Gildenbrüder und schwestern das wichtigste und nicht irgendeindaher gelaufener Hip Hopper oder Comedian  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardras (19. Dezember 2006)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Also ich weis nur von einem Prominenten der WoW Spielt und das ist Jeanette Biedermann.
> ...



OH Gott!!! Die Heulboje spielt WoW?
Das glaube ich nicht!

Wenn doch, läuft sie bestimmt immer durch die Gegend und verkündet an alle anderen: "Ihr seid wunderbar, soo grovie, total abgespaced!"

Die Nerventriene!


----------



## MarySilver (19. Dezember 2006)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ich weiß das die catterfeld zockt, wo wir grad am rumglühen sind. =)



omg...die kriegt bestimmt panik wennse aggro hat...oh gott...wenn ich mir vorstell man haette irgendwen davon im ts...hilfe...


----------



## Thoa (19. Dezember 2006)

Das bei so vielen Millionen World of Warcraft Spielerin auch der Eine oder Andere Prominente dabei ist, war ja wohl klar. Das diese aber auch nicht mit T3 rumlaufen zwecks beruflichen Terminen dürfte auch selbsterklärend sein. Bushido hat im übrigen sogar eine eigene Gilde auf irgendeinem PVP Server, das stand jedenfalls mal in seinem Forum wo alle durchgedreht sind dass ihr großes Idol auch ein normaler Mensch ist der Spiele spielt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (19. Dezember 2006)

lol, die haben bestimmt volles t3 set... die knechten ihre manager und groupies als chinafarmer ;D


----------



## Roran (19. Dezember 2006)

Solange es nicht Dieter Bohlen ist.


----------



## Willmasta (19. Dezember 2006)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Also ich weis nur von einem Prominenten der WoW Spielt und das ist Jeanette Biedermann.
> Aber im großen und ganzen ist mir das egal. Für mich sind meine Gildenbrüder und schwestern das wichtigste und nicht irgendeindaher gelaufener Hip Hopper oder Comedian
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau! so hiess sie ^^


----------



## Roran (19. Dezember 2006)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Also ich weis nur von einem Prominenten der WoW Spielt und das ist Jeanette Biedermann.


Und ich glaub nicht,
das die echt Jeanette ingame sich so nennen würde.


----------



## Willmasta (19. Dezember 2006)

Sry falls ich mich irre, aber das hatt doch keiner gesagt...


----------



## Seogoa (19. Dezember 2006)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Sry falls ich mich irre, aber das hatt doch keiner gesagt...


Doch du ^^


Willmasta schrieb:


> genau! so hiess sie ^^



Nur Roran hat dein Post falsch verstanden. du meintest nicht die Caterfeld sondern die Biedermann und stellst das nun Richtig und Roran dachte das du meinst das sie auch so heist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (19. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank Frau Rieger...öhhh Seogoa xD


----------



## Willmasta (19. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Solange es nicht Dieter Bohlen ist.






Seogoa schrieb:


> Doch du ^^
> Nur Roran hat dein Post falsch verstanden. du meintest nicht die Caterfeld sondern die Biedermann und stellst das nun Richtig und Roran dachte das du meinst das sie auch so heist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ausnahmsweise stimme ich Seogoa in allen punkten zu xD ^^


----------



## Seogoa (19. Dezember 2006)

Willmasta schrieb:


> ausnahmsweise stimme ich Seogoa in allen punkten zu xD ^^


OT: wie gerne ich sowas lese glaubst du garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (19. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt haste noch was für die Signatur ^^


----------



## Almalea (19. Dezember 2006)

Yvonne Catterfeld spielt nen 60er auf Lothar, "Schutzgeist" oder so ähnlich. Stand mal in irgendner Gamer-Zeitung, da hat sie ein Interview gegeben.

Aber eigentlich ist doch völlig wurscht, ob es ein Promi ist oder nicht, sind doch auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Seogoa (20. Dezember 2006)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Jetzt haste noch was für die Signatur ^^


in die sig kommt das nicht, dafür warste nicht kreativ genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil der spruch steht da schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chorg (20. Dezember 2006)

buechse schrieb:


> Hoffentlich Horde...



Den kannste geschenkt haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noraxx (20. Dezember 2006)

Id doch wurst ob irgend ein Star WoW Spielt sind doch au nur Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinita (20. Dezember 2006)

SleepyFreddy schrieb:


> aber naja werden durch ihre termine eben nicht so oft zeit zum zocken haben schätz ich mal
> also glaub ich eher das sie nie so richtig meine zockkumpel sein könnten ^^




Hmm ... ich hab nie viel Zeit, bin selten on und lauf meist allein durch die Gegend --- bin ich ein Promi?

Wer weiss ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chorg (20. Dezember 2006)

Ähmmm Hallo

meint Ihr nicht dass Ihr n bißchen übertreibt. Die gehen wie wir alle auch nur zu Fuß zum Sch......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (20. Dezember 2006)

Bist du sicher? Vielleicht sitzen sie vorm Compi und schreien, wenn es soweit ist dass es sich nicht mehr unterdrücken lässt "Bathroom! Bathroom!" und ihr Butler/Manager/Lebensabschnittsgefährte/whateva kommt herbeigeeilt und... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerophone (20. Dezember 2006)

buechse schrieb:


> Bist du sicher? Vielleicht sitzen sie vorm Compi und schreien, wenn es soweit ist dass es sich nicht mehr unterdrücken lässt "Bathroom! Bathroom!" und ihr Butler/Manager/Lebensabschnittsgefährte/whateva kommt herbeigeeilt und...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol wie in der Southpark Folge Cartman seine Mom ruft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chorg (20. Dezember 2006)

Xerophone schrieb:


> lol wie in der Southpark Folge Cartman seine Mom ruft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol. Wär ne Überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mamutgirl (21. Dezember 2006)

Bushido is auf theramoore ein 60 schurke manchmal issa on sein name kriegt ihr gegen ein paar tipps oder so!! okay nein ich ebn so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Buzhido


----------



## n1nja (21. Dezember 2006)

Lol du Experte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bushido spielt auf Proudmoore!!! Er ist Lvl 60 Untoter Schurke und ist in einer Österrreicher-Gilde, weil er da unbekannt ist und heißt Buzhido...Erst Gehirn einschalten, dann reden Jan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (21. Dezember 2006)

n1nja schrieb:


> und ist in einer Österrreicher-Gilde, weil er da unbekannt ist


Ahja.. er ist in einer österreichischen Gilde weil er da unbekannt ist... Ehm.. Alles Klar.
Was hat denn das mit dem zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na egal.. es wurden ja jetzt schon Realmnamen und Charnamen gepostet.. jetzt können die Fanbriefe abgesendet werden *kreisch*


----------



## Xathras (21. Dezember 2006)

heute habe ich wieder was gelernt... bislang dachte ich immer das bushido nur der "weg des kriegers" heisst. jetzt ist dass auch noch das pseudonym eines rappers.
wenn ich auf einen promi treffe (was in münchen schon ab und an mal passieren kann) versuche ich ihn zu ignorieren bzw. normal zu behandeln. sind erstens auch nur menschen und zweitens werden die schon genug von ihren fans belagert.

lol
in jedem 2ten posting steht, dass es einen eigentlich gar nicht interessiert, trotzdem haben wir schon 3 seiten voll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n1nja (21. Dezember 2006)

Ahja.. er ist in einer österreichischen Gilde weil er da unbekannt ist... Ehm.. Alles Klar.
Was hat denn das mit dem zu tun?  

Weil er in Ruhe spielen möchte, wie er in der ScrrenFun gesagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (21. Dezember 2006)

n1nja schrieb:


> Ahja.. er ist in einer österreichischen Gilde weil er da unbekannt ist... Ehm.. Alles Klar.
> Was hat denn das mit dem zu tun?
> 
> Weil er in Ruhe spielen möchte, wie er in der ScrrenFun gesagt hat
> ...



na, ham die oesis ihn nich sogar eingebuchtet, weil er randaliert hat? ich nehme an, da will ihn keiner kennen

@xathras  tratschen is doch aber sooooo schoen *grins*


----------



## Thoa (21. Dezember 2006)

n1nja schrieb:


> Weil er in Ruhe spielen möchte, wie er in der ScrrenFun gesagt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich verstehe es noch immer nicht. Ich sage ja nichts wenn er auf einem Server Spielen würde der "unbekannter" ist.. aber bei einer Gilde ist das doch komplett egal. Reine österreichischen Gilden kenne ich zum Beispiel auf unserem Server gar nicht... und ich bin selbst Gildenleiter und Oberösterreicher. Warum soll er dadurch ruhiger spielen können?

Wenn Servername, Fraktion und Charname rauskommt ist komplett egal in welcher Gilde er ist.




> ham die oesis ihn nich sogar eingebuchtet, weil er randaliert hat? ich nehme an, da will ihn keiner kennen


Erstens heißt es Österreicher, ich sag ja auch nicht Piefke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Ja, er war laut meinen Infos ein paar Tage in Untersuchungshaft in Linz. Wurde nach dem Prozess jedoch wieder "frei gelassen" und dieses "Event" hat er gleich mal genutzt um seine CD und seine Tour zu vermarkten.

Naja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (21. Dezember 2006)

Thoa schrieb:


> Erstens heißt es Österreicher, ich sag ja auch nicht Piefke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




war piefke nich dieser kleine suesse siebenschlaefer bei janosch? so kann man mich ruhig nennen *fg*

hm...wobei, gesetzt den fall bushido wuerde wirklich zoggen...das muesste ich mal dem bruder meines freundes mitteilen...vielleicht hoert er dann auf rumzunerven...*ueberleg*


----------



## n1nja (21. Dezember 2006)

da ichnet weiss wie man hier zitiert^^
@Thoa
kA frag mich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so n kenner bin ich auch net!!!


----------



## Rheinita (21. Dezember 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> lol
> in jedem 2ten posting steht, dass es einen eigentlich gar nicht interessiert, trotzdem haben wir schon 3 seiten voll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So sind wir halt: BILD liest auch keiner, niemand geht zu MäcDonni ....


----------



## Gremegro (21. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leutz das einzige was ich weiss ist, dass er einen Untoten Schurken zoggt. Dieser soll in einer sehr beannten Österreichischen Gilde sein. Viel Spass beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FÜR DIE HORDE


----------



## Neronis (21. Dezember 2006)

Das wurde alles schon oben gepostet dur Hirni T_T


----------



## CelticBastard (21. Dezember 2006)

bushido zockt auf Proudmoore einen Untoten schurken und is in einer österreichischen gilde name keine ahnung xD

an und für sich ist es mir scheiß egal bin metaller, kein hopper! aber mein bruder ist der totale bushido fan *~*
der hatm ir das gesagt...


----------



## Peiper (22. Dezember 2006)

soweit ich weis zockt er nen untoten schurken....name kp aber die gilde heisst so wie ein alb von so wie ich das in erinnerung hab.


----------



## Xathras (22. Dezember 2006)

achtung wichtig!
hört mal zu, was ich grad in diesem thread gelesen habe...

bushido zockt einen untoten schurken auf proudmore
und er ist in irgendeiner österreichischen gilde

btw. wer ironie findet darf sie behalten


----------



## suxull (22. Dezember 2006)

Ironie spiel auf unsern sever (Malfurion) und war imal in  meiner Gilde Alea Regis aber eins weis ich 100% das was nicht Bushido


----------



## Xathras (22. Dezember 2006)

suxull schrieb:


> Ironie spiel auf unsern sever (Malfurion) und war imal in  meiner Gilde Alea Regis aber eins weis ich 100% das was nicht Bushido


logisch... ist auch der falsche server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nun geh ich mal nach proudmore und suche nach einem untoten schurken


----------



## Klose (23. Dezember 2006)

Sollte er mir auf nem Realm übern Weg laufen kriegt er solang Klatsche bis er aufhört so ne scheiss Musik zu machen... Thema für mich beendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (23. Dezember 2006)

In einem Zeitungsausschnitt gab Bushido bekannt das er eine Weibliche Untote Schurkin Spielt. Server wurde nich erwähnt.


----------



## Nerak (23. Dezember 2006)

-.- wie oft wollt ihr das denn noch posten?


----------



## Noemi (23. Dezember 2006)

blablabla 

is dsoch scheißegal  wo und ob und was fürn char bushido hat..........

naja wenns euch spaß macht darüber zu labern..


----------



## saphyroth (24. Dezember 2006)

bliblablo diese dumme starverehrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem kannich verstehen das es leute interressiert aber man muss nicht dreimal hintereinander posten welchen char buschido spielt..




> In einem Zeitungsausschnitt gab Bushido bekannt das er eine Weibliche Untote Schurkin Spielt. Server wurde nich erwähnt.





> achtung wichtig!
> hört mal zu, was ich grad in diesem thread gelesen habe...
> 
> bushido zockt einen untoten schurken auf proudmore
> ...





> soweit ich weis zockt er nen untoten schurken....name kp aber die gilde heisst so wie ein alb von so wie ich das in erinnerung hab.





> bushido zockt auf Proudmoore einen Untoten schurken und is in einer österreichischen gilde name keine ahnung xD



das alles auf ein und derselben seite ...gehts noch?


----------



## MrFlix (24. Dezember 2006)

saphyroth schrieb:


> bliblablo diese dumme starverehrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ....Bushido spielt nen Untoten Schurken und Zockt auf Proudmoore , gilde ist nicht bekannt xDDD


----------



## jiron (25. Dezember 2006)

Lasst den armen Kerl doch einfach mal WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (25. Dezember 2006)

dürfen promis kein Wo(sucht, lagg.... na haben wirs bald)W zocken?!?
Sind auch nur menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja mit bissl meh kohle is aber buggy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deshadow (25. Dezember 2006)

ich hab mal in der screnfun gelesen auf welchem sever er is aber ich finde diese dumme ausgabe nicht mehr


----------



## Leigh (25. Dezember 2006)

deshadow schrieb:


> ich hab mal in der screnfun gelesen auf welchem sever er is aber ich finde diese dumme ausgabe nicht mehr


auf PROUDMOORE!!

meine fresse, lest doch erstmal.. 
kann denn hier kein mod den thread mal schließen oder so? ><


----------



## Nerak (25. Dezember 2006)

Nicht bevor gesagt wurde, dass Bushido eine Untote Schurkin auf Proudmoore in einer Östereichischen Gilde spielt oO


----------



## Noemi (25. Dezember 2006)

omg 

LOL


----------



## Wave2 (26. Dezember 2006)

Nochmal allllleeeeesssss zusammengefasst^^:

*Server: Proudmoore
Klasse: Schurke
Rasse: Untot
Geschlecht des Chars: weiblich
Spiel: World of Warcraft
Gilde: King of Kingz
Name des Chars: Buzhido *


----------



## chixxn (27. Dezember 2006)

hallo, ich glaube es stand in der bravo ich weiß es aber nicht mehr. Yvonne Catterfeld spielt eine lvl 60 Nachtelf Jägerin soweit ich weiß. ich mein ich hab nix mit der geschweige ihrer Musik am Hut aber trotzdem lustig zu wissen was für Leute alle WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinni (28. Dezember 2006)

bööööhhh wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier outten sich nur alle als bravo leser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chixxn (28. Dezember 2006)

Djinni schrieb:


> bööööhhh wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pfui niemals^^ aber meine kleine schwester hat die gehabt... und ich hab nur die 3 buchstaben "WoW" gesehn und da is mir egal in welcher zeitschrift das steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dosenpfand (28. Dezember 2006)

Also zu Bushido:
Untot,weiblich
Schurke
Proudmoore
Gilde mit lauter Östereicher


----------



## chorg (28. Dezember 2006)

Booooh es kann ja nicht wahr sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon die 5 Seite für so ne Scheiße. Kriegt Euch mal wieder ein.
Wenn ich mir die ganzen Newbies ansehe, die habe sich nur angemeldet weil sie Bushido gelesen haben.
Bushido heißt übrigens "Weg des Kriegers". Alles klar ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die einzigen für die Bushido wichtig war waren Samurei. Und die würden den lieben "Bushido" auf die schnelle mal verhackstücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toller Name für nen "Musiker". 
Schließ doch endlich mal einer das Ding und die nächsten in dieser Art auch. Hier gehts um WoW und nicht irgendwelche Pseudoprominente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uzi1 (28. Dezember 2006)

> Server: Proudmoore
> Klasse: Schurke
> Rasse: Untot
> Geschlecht des Chars: weiblich
> ...



LoL wenn das stimmt wird er jez total zugespamt, wenn nich wird sich sowieso schon jemand ´nen ud Schurken namens Buzhido gemacht haben und ´ne Gilde namens King of Kingz gegründet haben^^

Egal ich schau trotzdem mal auf den Server und adde Buzhido in meine /f list ^_^

FOR THE HORDE!!!
JAA ER SPIELT HORDE^^


----------



## Psiko (28. Dezember 2006)

Dosenpfand schrieb:


> Also zu Bushido:
> Untot,weiblich
> Schurke
> Proudmoore
> Gilde mit lauter Östereicher



Ich glaube eher mal, dass sich hier jmd angemeldet hat um mal wieder ordentlich Schei*e zu labern. Meine Güte! Ich hasse es wenn sich leute extra anmelden, um zu versuchen alle anderen zu verar*chen. -.-

MfG Psiko


----------



## cYpE (29. Dezember 2006)

Dosenpfand schrieb:


> Also zu Bushido:
> Untot,weiblich
> Schurke
> Proudmoore
> Gilde mit lauter Östereicher



Erster Post, warscheinlich nur registriert, weil ein Name seiner coolen "Vorbilder" gefallen ist. Ja, ich weiss, erster Post ;D Aber musste mal meine SIG sehen^^


----------



## araber-style (30. Dezember 2006)

WAAAAAAAAAAAN WELCHES TRL AM WELCHEN DATUM !!!


----------



## Nerak (31. Dezember 2006)

1. Caps aus wäre nett.
2. Was willst du uns mit diesem Post mitteilen?


----------



## Sukan (31. Dezember 2006)

Mit diesem Post will er mitteilen das er ein trottel ist und sich sofort als Araber ausgibt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach immer sagen Kanacken sind schuld


----------



## Grimwood (6. Januar 2007)

Floyder schrieb:


> In einer Screenfun stand mal ein Artikel darüber.
> 
> Da stand drin dass er einen Untoten Schurken auf Proudmoore hat, lvl60
> 
> ...



Also ich hab das auf GiGa gesehen^^


----------



## BIGLOVE (6. Januar 2007)

sagt mal kann das sein das: bushido zockt auf proudmoore einen untoten schurken und is in einer österreichischen gilde name keine ahnung  ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (6. Januar 2007)

omg, das wurde bereits 10x geschrieben wurden wo er zockt 

und dabei ist das eigentlich so wayne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selbst wenn Bush wow spielen würde


----------



## BIGLOVE (6. Januar 2007)

Hehe..es wurde auch schon 10 mal geschrieben das es 10 mal geschrieben wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (6. Januar 2007)

Dosenpfand schrieb:


> Also zu Bushido:
> Untot,*weiblich*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist ja LÄCHERLICH! - Mal abgesehen das er so schon lächerlich ist, macht er sich damit noch lächerlicher als man es aushalten kann.


----------



## chorg (10. Januar 2007)

@ buechse /singed


----------



## Nadrox (10. Januar 2007)

Zu einem echten "Star" bei WoW sag ich nur

LEEEEEEEEROY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chorg (10. Januar 2007)

Ne Chuck Norris


----------



## Willmasta (10. Januar 2007)

buechse schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das find ich auch, denn sry männer die Frauen spielen..............


----------



## Kaaper (10. Januar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Das find ich auch, denn sry männer die Frauen spielen..............



naja also ich schau mir lieber den Hintern eines weiblichen chars an als den eines mänlichen
obwohl ich hab auch bloß 2 weibliche chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex140993 (10. Januar 2007)

Quatsch! Er is untoter Schurke auf Proudmoore!


----------



## Xentos (10. Januar 2007)

Bushido spielt auf dem Server Proudmoore und er spielt einen Schurken of Alli oder Horde keine ahnung und der sagt: ,,Wer meine Musik kennt, kann auf den Namen schließen" 


Meine Quelle:  Die Bravo Hip Hop Spezial vom Oktober


Hoffe konnte Helfen ^^


----------



## Tenero (10. Januar 2007)

ach... das is doch einfach son PR gag damit sich WoW zocker eher angesprochen fühlen ^^


----------



## Grimwood (10. Januar 2007)

Xentos schrieb:


> Bushido spielt auf dem Server Proudmoore und er spielt einen Schurken of Alli oder Horde keine ahnung und der sagt: ,,Wer meine Musik kennt, kann auf den Namen schließen"
> Meine Quelle:  Die Bravo Hip Hop Spezial vom Oktober
> Hoffe konnte Helfen ^^



Also ich glaub kaum ein WoW-Ler hört die musik von dem clown aber naja wer weiß?


----------



## Noemi (10. Januar 2007)

> Also ich glaub kaum ein WoW-Ler hört die musik von dem clown aber naja wer weiß?



ich jedenfalls net ^^


----------



## Nazgroll (10. Januar 2007)

Meine Meinung zu:

*Promis und WoW *
Meiner Meinung nach ist es vollkommen egal welcher Promi, auf welchem Server, welche Fraktion und Char spielt. Es sind in erster Linie Menschen, wir wir und somit haben sie das Recht zu spielen. Des weiteren ist es total unsinnig sich gedanken darüber zu machen, denn zwischen den ganzen PR - Gags die zur von gewissen Prominenten und ihren Managern im zusammenhang mit WoW losgelassen werden.

*Bushido *
Hmm, wenn ein Künstler nicht mal die Bedeutung seines sogannten Künstlernamens Bushido = "Weg des Kriegers" kennt, hätte er vieleicht nicht schon nach der 5ten Klasse die Schule verlassen sollen. Seine Texte sprechen Bände über seine Verhaltensweisen und seine Bildung.

*10 mal das Gleiche *
Zusammengefasst wissen wir jetzt wie, wo und unter welchem Nick Bushido angeblich spielt, da dieses ja in diesem Thread schon 10 mal gesagt wurde und die Frage dazu mindestens genau so oft gestellt wurde. Somit bitte ich darum sich mal folgende Reihenfolge durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen:

* LESEN, DENKEN, POSTEN* frei nach Funktbetriebssprache der Bundeswehr DENKEN, DRÜCKEN, SPRECHEN

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nazgroll


----------



## Derakon (12. Januar 2007)

Passt vllt. nich hier rein aber : Aufm Realm Malygos war Schonmal Chuck Norris ( Ja DER Chuck ) in meiner alten Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer´s nich glaubt is selber schuld ^^


----------



## buechse (12. Januar 2007)

Dann bekenne ich mich freiwillig schuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieser Threat is auch überhaupt nicht totzukriegen... genausowenig wie Bushido grml...


----------



## Darkun (12. Januar 2007)

bushido sucks....^^

kumpel von mir hatte nen raidkollegen der hatte mit jeanette biedermann aufm server gespielt^^ fragt mich jezt aber nicht welcher server das war^^


----------



## Chrisie (12. Januar 2007)

ach herje,meine güte wie kann man zu so nem thema nur so viele beiträge schreiben.es interessiert doch keine sau ob so ein assi kopp wie der wow spielt oder nicht,meine güte


----------



## dejaspeed (12. Januar 2007)

Derakon schrieb:


> Passt vllt. nich hier rein aber : Aufm Realm Malygos war Schonmal Chuck Norris ( Ja DER Chuck ) in meiner alten Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt ?? seine Roundhouse-kicks müssen doch rocken ohne ende ^^


----------



## Bl1nd (12. Januar 2007)

Wo bleiben die Admins wenn man sie mal braucht

Macht mal /closed hier im Kindergarten.


----------



## TheBattery (13. Januar 2007)

hmm wie ich den hasse
vll rennt er mir ja mal unterm dolch ^^


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Admins wenn man sie mal braucht
> 
> Macht mal /closed hier im Kindergarten.




Jo , macht mal Schluss^^

Habe mir das Thema mal angetan und sage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Das interessiert niemanden!!!!"


Deutscher Hip-Hop ist überhaupt dumm.


----------



## Linski (13. Januar 2007)

mmh.. auch wenn ich mich hier jetzt unbeliebt mache^^ aber ich höre Bushido!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schon seit einigen Jahren^^
und ich weiß nich, was ihr gegen ihn habt.
Wahrscheinlich ist das so: Wenn ihr das Wort "Deutschen Hip Hop" hört, denkt ihr gleich an Sido und seine Bande und schließt somit dann auf Bushido.
Aber habt ihr euch mal die Texte von Sido und Bushido genauer angeguckt?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn da gibt es riesen Unterschiede!
Sido rapt nur über fic*** und hu***sohn und anderes^^ (siehe arschficksong)
aber Bushido, der macht ordentliche Texte, die auch einen Sinn ergeben, wenn man sich diese genauer anhört. Natürlich gibt es immer ein paar Ausnahmen (z.b. Gangbang^^), aber im großen und ganzen sind Bushidos Texte wesentlich besser als Sidos!


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Linski schrieb:


> mmh.. auch wenn ich mich hier jetzt unbeliebt mache^^ aber ich höre Bushido!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Egal ob Bushido oder Sido.


Hip-Hop ist scheiße     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Es gibt nichts besseres als Billy Talent , Blink 182 und der ganze rest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (13. Januar 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Egal ob Bushido oder Sido.
> Hip-Hop ist scheiße
> 
> 
> ...




Geschmack's Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     z.B. Ich höre am liebesten  Eminem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ABER JETZT MAL EHRLICH ADMINS MACHT MAL ZU EH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linski (13. Januar 2007)

Xentos schrieb:


> Geschmack's Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo, das wär ne gute idee^^
aber solange noich nich zu is, kann man noch weiter schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also da haben wirs doch! ihr findet diese Sänger/rapper/musiker oder was auch immer nur scheiße, weil es nicht euer Geschmack ist!
ist finde ich Metal scheiße (is für mich nur sinnlos ins mikro brüllen), und somit auch Slipknot und co. Aber ich habe auch (bis jetzt) nie gesagt, das ich die scheiße finde. 
also hört doch auf zu sagen, dass ihr die ganzen typen scheiße findet!
Ihr findet die ja nur kagge, weil euch die gesamte musikrichtung nicht gefällt...

mmh.. naja^^ ich habs jetzt schlecht ausgedrückt, aber ich hoff, ihr wisst was ich damit meine^^ oder auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu!


----------



## Noemi (13. Januar 2007)

> ist finde ich Metal scheiße (is für mich nur sinnlos ins mikro brüllen), und somit auch Slipknot und co.



das ist genau wie die behauptung 


> Aber habt ihr euch mal die Texte von Sido und Bushido genauer angeguckt?


das metal nur ins mikro schreien ist, behaupten auch viele die sich das net richtig angehört haben. siehe "nothing else matters" von metallica, ok, nothing else matters is schon der softeste song von denen,  aber es ist auch metal. 

was wirklich "ins mikro schreien" ist, ist so ziemlich alles von "the unseen" aber das ist kein metal, sondern punk. ich mag es vor allem zum abreagieren sehr gerne ^^

auch wenn ihr mich jetzt für bekloppt  erklärt, ich mag auch manchmal ne scooter session ganz gerne, weil es einfach so lustig ist, sich die ganzen hirnlosen songs anzuhören (ich hab ja auch ne zeit lang immer verstnaden "i am the horseman" ^^)

oder auch die art wie er hyper sagt, klingt meiner meinung nach sehr nach verarschung^^

omg, jetz mach ich wieder ne scooter session xD


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Naja,


Ich habe auch mal 50 Cent gehört    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TROZDEM BILLY TALENT UND BLINK 182 4 EVER!!!

-----


60 Beiträge in 2 Tagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( 31.8 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.19% aller Beiträge )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taan Krieger Nevreths (13. Januar 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> 60 Beiträge in 2 Tagen
> 
> ( 31.8 Beiträge pro Tag / ... )




irgendwas stimmt da nicht


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Taan schrieb:


> irgendwas stimmt da nicht



ne, ne ^^


alles stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin eben ein guter Poster^^


----------



## Taan Krieger Nevreths (13. Januar 2007)

guter poster vielleicht, aber auch gut in mathe?


----------



## Noemi (13. Januar 2007)

lol errinert mich irgedtwie an unsern politiklehrer, der für 34 schüler 12 kopien mit jeweils 2 mal dem blatt drauf gemacht hat.

12x2= 34 ?! ^^


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Taan schrieb:


> guter poster vielleicht, aber auch gut in mathe?




Stimmt ich bin schlecht in Mathe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Habe ne 4^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber 2 in den Fremdsprachen und Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suxull (23. April 2007)

wer war oder ist schon in sowas gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinita (23. April 2007)

suxull schrieb:


> wer war oder ist schon in sowas gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*meld*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (23. April 2007)

In mathe ?


----------



## daLord (23. April 2007)

Sinnlose Diskussion und offtopic

*//CLOSED*


----------

